# First time showing.... Advice



## Uniquepets (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a few questions... 

Which is the most newbie friendly TICA or GCCF? 

Does one have better "titles" than the other? 

Do both of them accept Bengals and Asians? (These are the two breeds I have narrowed my choice down too, for showing and breeding one day) 

Also is the breed standard different for different registries? 

My plan is to buy a showable female with Breeding rights (if she does well in the show circle, I may consider breeding her to a suitable stud) I also only want to show if she aswell as me enjoys the experience.

Also can someone inform me of a suitable price range I should consider for a showable female Asian kitten with breeding rights. I have a rough idea of my price range for a Bengal. 

I don't plan to buy till around 2017


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Whether you show GCCF or TICA is up to you, they are both as friendly as each other, GCCF have a lot more shows you can enter, I would advise you to visit one or two of each registry to see which you think would suit you better, both accept Bengals and Asians, I don't breed Bengals or Asians so can't advise on price but I can imagine around the £600 mark for a female on active, there are slight differences in standards in each registry


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

You could try Felis Brittanicca the UK registry of FIFe, we are a very friendly bunch. Although Bengals are fully registered Asians are not, they can be shown but cannot earn titles.

I show norwegians so I cannot advise on price but you may find it difficult to find a breeder willing to sell you a breeding queen, if they do not know you and you do not have any experience. So if you are planning to breed, I would definitely follow steverags advice and visit shows, get in touch with breeders. Visting shows where they judge in front of an audience TICA and FB to learn what to look for in regard to the breed standards.


----------

